# Can you disable part of a DT201 Schaudt Control Panel?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

2006 Hymer B504 with Schaudt EBL101 elektroblok and a DT201 Control panel.
Extras fitted, 2x110ah leisure batts, 90w solar panel, Nasa BM-1 battery monitor and Sterling B2B charger.

I think its a fairly common trait that fitting a Sterling B2B in a system with Schaudt elektroblok makes the control panel give erratic readouts.

The readout on my Nasa monitor is fine and very accurate (I think).
The DT201 panel constantly shows a flashing 'Charge!' readout on the lcd display even though the batteries are fully charged according to the nasa panel.

Both panels read the same volts (about 13.5 - 13.8) and the DT201 is set for 220ah but it still flashes constantly as mentioned.

Is it possible to disable just the 'Battery condition' part of the DT201 display panel and if so, how?

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Give Andy a Roadpro a bell/ email/ PM. Hid did reply to me a long while ago he was going to pursue the best way of wiring a B2B into an Elektroblok due to this issue.

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I exchanged emails with Schaudt recently as I had a fault in my EB. They directed me to a technician quite near their factory. I thought as I was in the area and had the services of a technician I would ask if there was a way of having the EB see what my B2B was doing so that the readings would be accurate. The answer was not as helpful as they usually are. They said they had no knowledge of B2B's. I said I was close by if they could help, the answer was they would think about "my proposal". That was a month ago, Alan.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dave, I might do that but it seems a little bit cheeky as I didn't get any of the bits from him.

Alan, Its just that flashing 'Charge!' bit thats so annoying, does yours do that? The rest of the display is fine, if only I could cut out the battery part of the display, then I'd be happy.

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Not cheeky at all. If Andy can help he will be glad to do so. Either mention I suggested it or I'll ask on your behalf. That said, I wouldn't raise your hopes; I suspect it is a fundamental constraint of the E-blok design concept. But if you don't ask someone who will know, you'll just be left wondering.

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine was flashing charge after the technician chap had done his work. He said that it was normal and it would do that every month or so as it required a mains charge from time to time. Sounded odd to me, but a little drive and the b2b had all fully charged again and it stopped doing it. It's been fine since.

I would really like to have the EB see the B2B so I asked the techie chap, he wasn't much interested just said the EB could not cope with such a high ampage. We had communication problems so I didn't pursue it and he did do all the other work I needed doing very well. 

I don't know if his story about the charge message is correct, Alan.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Nothing to do with charge rate, Alan, simply where the shunt is.

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Way beyond my understanding Dave, give an engine or gearbox to build.

With luck some of you clever chaps will come up with a solution, Alan.


----------

